# Offshore Fishing Rod Setup?



## Pompano PerdidoH (May 14, 2017)

What is the best all around offshore spinning fishing rod and reel, that can be used catching small snappers to big amberjacks?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

So many different answers in so many different price ranges. 
My personal opinion is that the Penn SSV is tough to beat for the price. Pair a SSV6500 with an Ugly Stik Tiger jigging rod, and you're equipped to battle a wide range of saltwater species.


----------



## uscmas412 (Feb 15, 2014)

Pompano PerdidoH said:


> What is the best all around offshore spinning fishing rod and reel, that can be used catching small snappers to big amberjacks?


Why does it need to be a spinning reel?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

*Shimano Saragosa SRG10000sw*


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

So many have heard me talk about our "Twins"- how many can tell me what they are? But any of the Spinfisher V or Slammer 7500-8500 on a good 7' rod, like the Penn Bluewater Carnage make an excellent choice for drifting, jigging, or pitching!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

A lot of different options. Personally, I'm a Shimano fan. Can't go wrong with a Saragosa or a Sustain. But you have a very broad spectrum of fish. Any spinner that can handle large AJ's is going to be overkill for small snapper. And any reel that would be fun for small snapper is going to be overpowered by large AJ's.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

MrFish said:


> A lot of different options. Personally, I'm a Shimano fan. Can't go wrong with a Saragosa or a Sustain. But you have a very broad spectrum of fish. Any spinner that can handle large AJ's is going to be overkill for small snapper. And any reel that would be fun for small snapper is going to be overpowered by large AJ's.


I totally agree- I would not use our Spinfishers for casting to smaller species- I have a few Quantum and Penn in the 5000 series for casting to smaller fish like schoolie mahi and Bonito. It's extremely difficult to try to take or use "one" combo for all your offshore needs effectively.
We typically take 4-6 conventional combos in a couple different sizes, and 2-4 spinner combos in different sizes when heading offshore- Then there are the "bait" rod/ reel combos! 
You just never know what you'll run across! Lol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I am sure I will get criticized but I will say it anyway but when I am at the pier, I have lite tackle Shimano Saros 12# test for spanish, flounder and so on. I also have a Shimano Saragosa 18000F with 25# test for Kings, cobia, sharks and on. I find myself using the Saragosa most of the time because the lighter tackle can't pull the fish out from under the pier with out getting wrapped. This has always happened to me (Murphy law) I hook up a 3" LY on my spanish rod and then a 30+ king smacks it and gets spooled, so I always go back to the Saragosa. 

If I was going offshore and had to choose one reel I would choose a Saragosa 25000 with 50# braid and call it a day. Snapper, AJ's, Tuna, Dolphin........


----------

